

Mail-Order Viruses Are the New Antibiotics - pablobaz
http://www.buzzfeed.com/azeenghorayshi/mail-order-viruses-are-the-new-antibiotics#.gywqX81EY

======
bluenose69
Although I know nothing of phage therapy, I can offer a personal view on the
history of misuse of antibiotics. The article suggests a 20 year history for
this, but that's an underestimate. My Dad was a physician, and I remember him
talking about this a lot during the '60s, when I was a kid. Maybe doctors of
that era, many having taken up medicine after returning from WWII, had a clear
understanding of the battlefield that is infection. The old ones avoided
overprescribing antibiotics, but the new ones were succumbing to the "client"
culture, handing out pills because patients demanded them.

